# I think I have termites (pictures)



## Seattle2k (Mar 26, 2012)

yep, sure looks like it. http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&q=termite&bav=on.2,or.r_qf.&bvm=bv.45580626,d.cGE&biw=838&bih=467&wrapid=tlif136674170511110&um=1&ie=UTF-8&tbm=isch&source=og&sa=N&tab=wi&ei=1NJ2UYT6BoGZiQKIm4HwDg


----------



## Darryl Mathe (Nov 8, 2012)

Yep, you got termites. Don't panic though! Although the buggers work 24/7 and never seem to sleep, your house won't fall apart...yet. They're real slow eaters. A colony eats about a pound of wood in four or five years. So you got time to figure out things out. That said, I'd call a professional.


----------



## r0ckstarr (Jan 8, 2013)

Darryl Mathe said:


> Yep, you got termites. Don't panic though! Although the buggers work 24/7 and never seem to sleep, your house won't fall apart...yet. They're real slow eaters. A colony eats about a pound of wood in four or five years. So you got time to figure out things out. That said, I'd call a professional.


You sir, are a breath of fresh air. I was in panic mode for a while there. I didn't know how much time I had. 

An hour after I posted this, I couldn't find one of them anywhere, except a couple dead ones in the window sill. I went back in the attic and searched every crack, crevice, and corner. Couldn't find a single trace of them. 

I also noticed that my neighbor had his front lawn torn up. He is directly next to me, meaning my front yard is the same patch of land as his front yard. He had landscapers out there. They dug the entire front yard up about 4-6 inches down and was putting in more dirt and new grass. I wonder if that had anything to do with it?

Either way, i'll be calling an expert within the next day or so.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

http://www.termite-pictures.com/termite_vs_ant.htm


----------

